# Colour breakthrough identifies ginger dinosaur



## Stewydead (Jan 28, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-28-2010
*Source:* iinet

Scientists say they had identified true colours of a dinosaur for the first time, a feat that also explained what role feathers played in the evolution of birds.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for posting, i always love hearing about new discoveries about dinosaurs


----------



## Dar1stheory (Jan 28, 2010)

Rangasaurus!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 28, 2010)

Dar1stheory said:


> Rangasaurus!



ahahahaha..funni ****... ...."Scientists say they HAD identified TRUE colours of a dinosaur for the first time, a feat that also explained what role feathers played in the evolution of birds"....wich is cool  ..but then they said this... ahaha.."From this, they deduct that the mohawk-quiffed carnivore was PROBABLY russet in colour and boasted a stripey orange-and-white tail."...so basically,they still dont know the colour of dinosaures! ahahahah


----------

